# How in the world did these two get elected?



## chip2 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hearing Biden's bumbling State of the Union speech (Lauren Boebert was right to call him out), and Harris' juvenile and condescending explanation of what's happening in Ukraine, I have to wonder how they ever got nominated, let alone elected. One of them is clearly senile and the other is just plain incompetent. These are the leaders of the free world? God help us!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

He was elected because Trump was disrupting the establishment of un-elected beauracrats that have infested our government and the progressive agenda.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

chip2 said:


> Hearing Biden's bumbling State of the Union speech (Lauren Boebert was right to call him out), and Harris' juvenile and condescending explanation of what's happening in Ukraine, *I have to wonder how they ever got nominated, let alone elected.* One of them is clearly senile and the other is just plain incompetent. These are the leaders of the free world? God help us!


Because those that voted for them are just as infantile and demented as they are along with the mainstream media that promoted them. They're amongst their peers. God help us indeed!!!


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

They got elected, because they promised the young everything would be free starting with college tuition.
They also promised the world and bowed to blm.
Some college professors teach socialism and the young now think everything should be free.
All these promises should be returning since this is an election year, case in point what happened to covid???


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

They didn't, it was a fraud election with those so-called unqualified/unverified mail-in ballots, and the inner city vote counters counting them and the crooked monitors. I saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

denner said:


> They didn't, it was a fraud election with those so-called unqualified/unverified mail-in ballots, and the inner city vote counters counting them and the crooked monitors. I saw it with my own eyes.


Yes it was.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

While Trump was filling stadiums with thousands of cheering fans Biden couldn't pay 30 people to sit down & listen to him. Election night Trump was in the lead so Democrats called time out. Then boxes of "mailed in" Biden ballots appear out of nowhere, witnesses are sent away, then counting "officially" begins in the morning & now Biden is suddenly in the lead. Witnesses said they saw stacks of Biden votes passed through machines several times. Many witnesses were told to stand 30-50 feet away. Dominion voting machines were designed to be hacked & they were made to get Chavez & Maduro elected in Venezuela. Attorney Sidney Powell spoke of election fraud for hours every night. Supreme Court said we're not touching this, we want to stay alive. Proof of election fraud has been leaking out since 2020. This is how a free country gets hijacked. We're paying a price for it. Biden & Kamala were installed not elected. 3 more years of these clowns. Will this happen again in 2024? We'll see.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

Been asking myself the same question….I think this was the wake-up call America needed


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Actually, I believe they got elected the same way that Trump did.

Trump didn't get elected because people thought he would be a good president,,,
He got elected because enough people said "No way in Hades do I want Hillary Clinton as President."

He was the only alternative!

I'll not argue whether Trump was a good or bad president,,,
But enough people said, "No way in Hades do I want that man to have a second term."

I truly believe that Scooby-Doo could have won running as a democrat.

Aarond

.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

It would be great if other than a few posts were based on anything that was factual...Spreading lies over time never works. Republicans would benefit from dropping these issues and work on winning people over to vote for whom ever they put up for president in the future, If they don't they will lose again.
Trump lost just like everyone else has lost he didn't get enough votes, his own men in the WH told him so. That's the facts and there's no factual proof that he lost in any other way none!
Republicans tying themselves to far right wing groups is a very bad idea. Democrats tying themselves to far left win groups is a very bad idea. Any party that ties itself to foreign countries is more than a very bad idea.
There will be push back on both parties in the future, Democracy is the underlining belief once everyone settles in and realizes all this between the parties will never work.
We need a third party that connects to our Democracy the Constitution and our freedoms as the basis of what they believe and will work to happen. I'm an Independent for many years now and see what the 2 major parties are doing to this country. Jan. 6th was not the way!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

First off we are a Republic not a democracy. Second each state legislature, 5 state by-passed them in making election rule which violated the Consistution . Which makes this election illegal.


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

tony pasley said:


> First off we are a Republic not a democracy. Second each state legislature, 5 state by-passed them in making election rule which violated the Consistution . Which makes this election illegal.


Do you speak for this site?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

in the know said:


> Do you speak for this site?


Tony can speak for me any day of the week!
Who do you speak for? Three posts, five days in and trying to make friends right?
Welcome to the forum "I Don't Know"!


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Three more years of this leadership ... Please Dear Lord give us American's the strength to endure what the left is doing to our once Great Nation . 
Gary


----------



## in the know (11 mo ago)

Well I glad I heard before spending a lot of time with a bunch of right wing red necks...This joint really needs members
and posts doesn't it ...Hey you guys done your job and lost another possible member ADIOS RED NECKS ADIOS!! I'm gone hahaha


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Sorry the truth offended you so much. Read the Consisrution of the United States


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

*How in the world did these two get elected?*

In short, they didn't. Anyone remember the comment RBG made about wanting to hang on to her seat until the next president was "installed"? Well as little as I thought of her politics, she was a brilliant witch. Not the kind to make a slip of the tongue like that. She let the truth slip, and not many saw it, or like me, believed it was possible. 
Well, here we are.
Biden couldn't fill a Volkswagen for an audience, and Harris was so wildly unpopular she dropped out before the first primary because she knew it was a waste of time.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

in the know said:


> *Well I glad I heard before spending a lot of time with a bunch of right wing red necks..*.This joint really needs members
> and posts doesn't it ...Hey you guys done your job and lost another possible member ADIOS RED NECKS ADIOS!! I'm gone hahaha


My thoughts EXACTLY!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Babbalou1956 said:


> While Trump was filling stadiums with thousands of cheering fans Biden couldn't pay 30 people to sit down & listen to him. Election night Trump was in the lead so Democrats called time out. Then boxes of "mailed in" Biden ballots appear out of nowhere, witnesses are sent away, then counting "officially" begins in the morning & now Biden is suddenly in the lead. Witnesses said they saw stacks of Biden votes passed through machines several times. Many witnesses were told to stand 30-50 feet away. Dominion voting machines were designed to be hacked & they were made to get Chavez & Maduro elected in Venezuela. Attorney Sidney Powell spoke of election fraud for hours every night. Supreme Court said we're not touching this, we want to stay alive. Proof of election fraud has been leaking out since 2020. This is how a free country gets hijacked. We're paying a price for it. Biden & Kamala were installed not elected. 3 more years of these clowns. Will this happen again in 2024? We'll see.


You're absolutely correct. I stayed up into the wee hours of the following morning and watch the numbers change. Then in the morning I did some research into the 2016 election. Trump got around 10 million more votes than he did in 2016 and presumably Biden got more than Trump. Doing the simple math showed that there were not that many votes out there so something really fishy was going on. This was another one of their "insurance policies" and use it they did. Not too different than the 1960 election where results coming in from West Virginia and Illinois were fraudulent. Kennedy only won by something like 120,000 votes, as I recall.


----------



## JamesCC (Mar 21, 2019)

SouthernBoy said:


> You're absolutely correct. I stayed up into the wee hours of the following morning and watch the numbers change. Then in the morning I did some research into the 2016 election. Trump got around 10 million more votes than he did in 2016 and presumably Biden got more than Trump. Doing the simple math showed that there were not that many votes out there so something really fishy was going on. This was another one of their "insurance policies" and use it they did. Not too different than the 1960 election where results coming in from West Virginia and Illinois were fraudulent. Kennedy only won by something like 120,000 votes, as I recall.


We will take to back this next election folks! The party of falling apart!


----------



## Mrd50 (10 mo ago)

The 2020 election was a fraud. Trump had election won in landslide proportions. Mega Rich like Zuckerburg & Soros bought the Fraud for Democrats. Any Joe Sixpack that voted for Democrats is a fool. They didn’t hide their agenda so the useful idiots don’t have any excuses to hide behind. Anyone with a modicum of intelligence could see where this was going. The Crats get the low IQ victim class on the war path with lies. That’s where the Democrat voting power comes from, the fools. Any person with a education that votes Democrat is criminal. The only reason to do so is if you were personally going to profit. These ain’t your grandpa’s Democrats and they aren’t political opposition, they are enemies of America.


----------

